# LightOPC



## fubu16 (21 März 2006)

hallo an alle,

gibit es jemanden der LightOPC kennt?

http://www.ipi.ac.ru/lab43/lopc-en.html

kann mir jemand sagen ob er damit gute erfahrungen gemacht hat??

oder mir ein besseres freeware tool empfehlen zum entwickeln von opc-servern

leider ist die docu auf russisch, schöne sprache aber ich verstehe sie leider nicht..
thanx a lot!!

fubu


----------



## Question_mark (21 März 2006)

*OPC-Server selber programmieren ???*

Hallo fubu16,


			
				fubu16 schrieb:
			
		

> oder mir ein besseres freeware tool empfehlen zum entwickeln von opc-servern


 Anhand Deiner vorigen Posts sehe ich, dass Du einen kommerziellen OPC-Server für irgendein Produkt (vielleicht Deines Arbeitgebers ?) entwickeln möchtest.  Ich finde es ziemlich fragwürdig, sich dabei auf irgendwelche Freeware Tools zu stützen (Produkthaftung etc.). Für Dein Vorhaben kann ich Dir nur dringend empfehlen, eine Mitgliedschaft in der OPC-Foundation anzustreben. Durch den Zugang zu Spezifikationen, Quelltexten, Beispielprogrammen in div. Programmiersprachen etc. werden Informationen zugänglich, die sonst nicht erhältlich sind. Ohne diese Informationen bist Du definitiv nicht in der Lage, einen kommerziell verwertbaren OPC-Server zu programmieren !!!!
Um eine Zertfizierung des OPC-Servers zu erlangen, gibt es sehr hohe Hürden in Form eines OPC-Compliance Test. Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass irgendein Freeware Tool diese Anforderungen auch nur annähernd erfüllt.
Die einzige Ausnahme dazu habe ich Dir schon per PN mitgeteilt. Auskünfte über den Compliance Test gibt Dir bestimmt Herr Matthias Damm (ascolab GmbH) 

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## afk (22 März 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ziemlich fragwürdig, sich dabei auf irgendwelche Freeware Tools zu stützen (Produkthaftung etc.).


Ich habe selbst einen OPC-Server entwickelt, der auf libnodave (Open Source) für die Kommunikation mit der SPS und auf einer von mir abgänderten Version von sOPC (Open Source & Public Domain) für die OPC-Schnittstellen basiert. Der wird bei uns produktiv eingesetzt und funktioniert einwandfrei. 



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dein Vorhaben kann ich Dir nur dringend empfehlen, eine Mitgliedschaft in der OPC-Foundation anzustreben. Durch den Zugang zu Spezifikationen, Quelltexten, Beispielprogrammen in div. Programmiersprachen etc. werden Informationen zugänglich, die sonst nicht erhältlich sind. Ohne diese Informationen bist Du definitiv nicht in der Lage, einen kommerziell verwertbaren OPC-Server zu programmieren !!!!


Wenn man sich auf der Webseite der OPC-Foundation kostenlos registriert, dann werden die meisten Download-Links für die Spezifikationen, White Papers, SDK's und Redistributables freigeschaltet. Dafür ist eine Mitgliedschaft in der OPC-Foundation (teuer !) nicht notwendig. Einzig an das OPC-Compliance-Test-Tool kommt man leider ohne Mitgliedschaft offensichtlich nicht dran.



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Um eine Zertfizierung des OPC-Servers zu erlangen, gibt es sehr hohe Hürden in Form eines OPC-Compliance Test. Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass irgendein Freeware Tool diese Anforderungen auch nur annähernd erfüllt.


Dann schau mal auf der OPC Programmers' Connection vorbei, im Bereich Delphi gibt es z.B. die Open Source Bibliothek XRTL, die den OPC Foundation Compliance Test für DA 2.05a vollständig bestanden hat.

Meine praktischen Erfahrungen ganz allgemein in Bezug auf verschiedene Software-Produkte haben ergeben, daß bei kommerziellen Produkten oft nicht mit einer höheren Qualität zu rechnen ist, als bei den entsprechenden Pendants aus dem Open-Source Bereich. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2006)

Hallo afk,


			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig an das OPC-Compliance-Test-Tool kommt man leider ohne Mitgliedschaft offensichtlich nicht dran.


 Also ein bisschen mehr als nur ein Compliance Test-Tool steckt schon hinter der Mitgliedschaft. Aber ich will hier keinen Glaubenskrieg über Vor- und Nachteile einer Mitgliedschaft anzetteln.
Mein obiger Post sollte fubu einige Hürden und Fallstricke bei der Entwicklung aufzeigen, nichts anderes !



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> der auf libnodave (Open Source) für die Kommunikation mit der SPS


 Auch in der neuesten Version 8.0.2 von LibNodave wird z.B. die Racknummer beim TCP/IP  falsch berechnet und funktioniert trotzdem (weil 99,9% der Anwender Rack 0 einstellen, und damit funktioniert es eben zufällig).



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Meine praktischen Erfahrungen ganz allgemein in Bezug auf verschiedene Software-Produkte haben ergeben, daß bei kommerziellen Produkten oft nicht mit einer höheren Qualität zu rechnen ist, als bei den entsprechenden Pendants aus dem Open-Source Bereich.


 Das mag für einige Anwendungen durchaus stimmen. Bei der Realisierung eines Kommunikationsprotokolls ist es aber schon ein Unterschied, ob es anhand von reverse engineering (hier jetzt mal durch Loggen und auswerten einer Kommunikation) oder anhand einer dokumentierten Protokollbeschreibung entstanden ist. 

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## afk (22 März 2006)

Hallo QM, 



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein bisschen mehr als nur ein Compliance Test-Tool steckt schon hinter der Mitgliedschaft. Aber ich will hier keinen Glaubenskrieg über Vor- und Nachteile einer Mitgliedschaft anzetteln.


Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich will ja auch nicht umbedingt in den Gremien der OPC-Foundation über die Zukunft von OPC mitsprechen können, nur weil ich gerade einen OPC-Server entwickle oder entwickelt habe. Nur für das Test-Tool wäre die Mitgliedschaft auch völlig überzogen teuer (ist sie meiner Meinung nach auch so schon).



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Mein obiger Post sollte fubu einige Hürden und Fallstricke bei der Entwicklung aufzeigen, nichts anderes !


Da stimme ich Dir durchaus zu, aber die liegen meiner Meinung nach nicht vorrangig darin, Kenntnis über die Spezifikationen zu erhalten, denn das geht (nach Registrierung) über die Website der OPC-Foundation ja recht einfach. Die meisten Probleme dürften wohl eher bei der letztendlichen Umsetzung der Spezifikationen in Programmcode auftreten, denn das setzt meines Erachtens auch mit Unterstützung durch eine Toolbox schon einiges an Erfahrung in der Software-Entwicklung voraus, damit es gut wird.



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in der neuesten Version 8.0.2 von LibNodave wird z.B. die Racknummer beim TCP/IP  falsch berechnet und funktioniert trotzdem (weil 99,9% der Anwender Rack 0 einstellen, und damit funktioniert es eben zufällig).


Mag sein, wobei libnodave aktuell in der Versionsnummer 0.8.2 vorliegt. Bei Open-Source bedeutet eine Version < 1.0 üblicherweise, das der Author die Software für noch nicht vollständig bzw. völlig ausgereift hält, was ich bei libnodave zwar für Tiefstapelei halte, worüber man sich als Anwender jedoch im Klaren sein muß. 

Wenn man Zottel allerdings über den genannten Fehler in Kenntnis setzt (oder wenn er das hier liest), dann ist das Problem sicher innerhalb kürzester Zeit gefixt, und zu Not kann man sich auch selber weiterhelfen (hab' ich beides bei libnodave schon mehrmals gemacht). Bei kommerziellen Produkten (meist Closed Source) ist man vom Hersteller auf Gedeih und Verderb abhängig, was wir schon schmerzlich erfahren mußten, zwei Beispiele: 

Ein Kollege von mir hat von einem Support-Mitarbeiter zwei Wochen nach der Anfrage wegen eines Software-Problems einen Rückruf mit der Frage bekommen, ob man sich um das Problem noch kümmern muß oder ob es sich mittlerweile von alleine gelöst hat. Letzteres war der Fall, weil mein Kollege gar nicht erst die 2 Wochen auf den Rückruf warten konnte und darum schon einen recht aufwendigen Workaround um das Problem herum programmiert hatte.

Einem anderen Kollegen wurde bei einem eindeutigen Software-Fehler vom Support es Herstellers mitgeteilt, das wir uns entweder die demnächst herauskommende Folgeversion *kaufen* müssen, oder wir beauftragen *und bezahlen* die Software-Korrektur in der aktuellen Version.



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Realisierung eines Kommunikationsprotokolls ist es aber schon ein Unterschied, ob es anhand von reverse engineering (hier jetzt mal durch Loggen und auswerten einer Kommunikation) oder anhand einer dokumentierten Protokollbeschreibung entstanden ist.


Das betrifft aber speziell libnodave, und nicht die freien OPC-Bibliotheken, da die OPC-Spezifikationen ja öffentlich frei verfügbar sind. Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, das manche Entwickler der freien Bibliotheken offensichtlich selbst Mitglieder der OPC-Foundation sind.

Ich will auch keinen Glaubenskrieg anfangen, aber Aufgrund unserer Erfahrungen mit dem Verhalten von manchen Herstellern kommerzieller Software baue ich darauf, das diese durch die Konkurrenz aus dem Open-Source Bereich endlich zum Umdenken gezwungen werden. Es ja gibt schließlich auch kommerzielle Hersteller, die das besser können, das schließt sich also nicht aus. Und mindestens solange werde ich nicht müde, meine durchweg positiven Erfahrungen mit Open-Source öffentlich zum Ausdruck zu bringen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## fubu16 (22 März 2006)

*hallo Question_mark &** afk,

ich möchte euch beiden sehr herzlich danken 

für die fundierten und für mich sehr wertvollen informationen!!!

ich habe zwar schon angefangen mich mit lightopc

zu beschäftigen, da es c++ geschrieben ist .

werde mir aber XRTL und sOPC zur brust nehmen,
da diese lib´s schon den opc compilance test bestanden haben und hoffe dass ich nach wie vor auf eure erfahrungswerte zurückgreiffen kann!!




""ich freu mich schon auf das forum treffen, um endlich **mal **alle kennenzulernen!!""

fubu


*


----------



## afk (22 März 2006)

fubu16 schrieb:
			
		

> werde mir aber XRTL und sOPC zur brust nehmen,
> da diese lib´s schon den opc compilance test bestanden haben


XRTL hat den OPC Foundation Compliance Test bestanden, ob auch schon jemand den Test mit sOPC durchgeführt hat, das weiß ich nicht. 

Ich habe allerdings sOPC mit diversen OPC-Clients getestet und für gut befunden.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Question_mark*
> Auch in der neuesten Version 8.0.2 von LibNodave


Also bevor Ihr mich steinigt, da ist mir ein Zahlendreher passiert. afk hat schon richtig geschrieben : Version 0.8.2 ist aktuell.



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> die Mitgliedschaft auch völlig überzogen teuer


 Meine volle Zustimmung.


			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Probleme dürften wohl eher bei der letztendlichen Umsetzung der Spezifikationen in Programmcode auftreten


 Da sind dann die für Mitglieder zugänglichen Quellcodes und Beispielprogramme schon hilfreich. Ob sich das für den einzelnen lohnt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> das diese durch die Konkurrenz aus dem Open-Source Bereich endlich zum Umdenken gezwungen werden.


 Würde ich auch begrüssen, aber z.B. M$ beeindruckt das leider nicht besonders.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## seeba (22 März 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> XRTL hat den OPC Foundation Compliance Test bestanden, ob auch schon jemand den Test mit sOPC durchgeführt hat, das weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings sOPC mit diversen OPC-Clients getestet und für gut befunden.
> 
> ...



Und wo finde ich sOPC? Danke.


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2006)

Hallo seeba,

http://www.opcconnect.com/delphi.php

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## seeba (22 März 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo seeba,
> 
> http://www.opcconnect.com/delphi.php
> 
> ...



Achso. Wieder nur für Delphi.  Bin leider voll auf .NET eingeschossen.


----------



## afk (22 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Achso. Wieder nur für Delphi.  Bin leider voll auf .NET eingeschossen.


Was für einen OPC-Server willst Du denn in .NET implementieren ?

Von den neueren XML-Spezifikationen mal abgesehen basieren die OPC-Standards doch alle auf OLE (wie der Name schon sagt ), und dafür ist .NET doch meines Wissens nach eh nicht die erste Wahl, oder ? 

Es bleibt zwar zu hoffen, daß sich da in Zukunft bei der OPC-Foundation was tut, bis dahin dürften die .NET-Toolboxen aber wohl eher in der Minderheit bleiben.


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (22 März 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Was für einen OPC-Server willst Du denn in .NET implementieren ?
> 
> Von den neueren XML-Spezifikationen mal abgesehen basieren die OPC-Standards doch alle auf OLE (wie der Name schon sagt ), und dafür ist .NET doch meines Wissens nach eh nicht die erste Wahl, oder ?
> 
> ...


Ich bin im Besitz der Softing Toolboxen. Hat mich nur mal interessiert, ob es da schon was brauchbares gibt.


----------

